# Top kem chong nang cho ba bau



## khoedepez (8/12/21)

Trong thời điểm mang thai, da của các mẹ bầu sẽ trở nên vô cùng nhạy cảm và dễ dàng bị tổn thương trước tác động của tia UV và ánh nắng. Vì vậy việc bảo vệ làn da cho các bà bầu là vô cùng cần thiết.
Tuy nhiên, làm thế nào để lựa chọn được một loại kem chống nắng hiệu quả và an toàn với cả mẹ và thai nhi?
Trong bài viết này, mình sẽ review 10 loại kem chống nắng cho bà bầu an toàn và lành tính nhất trên thị trường hiện nay, các mẹ bầu cùng tham khảo thử nhé.

*Những lưu ý khi sử dụng kem chống nắng cho bà bầu*
Làn da của các bà bầu trong thời điểm mang thai sẽ trở nên nhạy cảm nên để có thể vừa chống nắng hiệu quả vừa có thể đảm bảo an toàn cho mẹ và bé, các mẹ nên lưu ý những điểm sau:

*Sử dụng kem chống nắng có chỉ số SPF và PA thích hợp*: Chỉ số SPF phù hợp cho các mẹ bầu sẽ từ 30 – 50, như vậy làn da sẽ được bảo vệ một cách an toàn và không bị bí da.
*Không sử dụng kem chống nắng dạng phun, xịt cho bà bầu*: Để đảm bảo an toàn cho mẹ và thai nhi, các mẹ bầu nên ưu tiên sử dụng kem chống nắng dạng bôi.
*Chọn kem chống nắng phổ rộng*: Nhằm bảo vệ làn da toàn diện trước tia cực tím và ngăn ngừa tình trạng thâm, nám trên da.
*Chọn kem chống nắng không chứa các chất gây ảnh hưởng đến thai nhi*: Một số thành phần các mẹ bầu nên tránh như Oxybenzone, Retinoid, Paraben, Retinyl Palmitate…
Trong trường hợp một số bà bầu không phân biệt được các thành phần trong sản phẩm thì mình nghĩ các mẹ nên hỏi ý kiến từ các bác sĩ để lựa chọn được sản phẩm đảm bảo nhất.
*Xem thêm:* Top 10 kem chống nắng cho bé an toàn & hiệu quả
*Review 10 loại kem chống nắng cho bà bầu an tâm sử dụng*
Dưới đây là 10 dòng kem chống nắng dành riêng cho bà bầu được đánh giá tốt nhất hiện nay. Bạn có thể tham khảo và chọn cho mình loại sản phẩm phù hợp nhất nhé!
*1. Kem chống nắng cho bà bầu Anessa Essence UV Sunscreen Mild Milk*





Kem chống nắng cho bà bầu Anessa Essence UV Sunscreen Mild Milk 60ml có giá khoảng 685.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho bà bầu Anessa Essence UV Sunscreen Mild Milk*
Một trong những sản phẩm kem chống nắng an toàn được các chuyên gia khuyên dùng cho mẹ bầu là Anessa Essence UV Sunscreen Mild Milk của Nhật Bản.
Sản phẩm được thiết kế rất mát mắt với dạng khối nhỏ gọn màu xanh dương. dễ dàng mang theo khi ra ngoài. Kết cấu dạng sữa lỏng, dễ dàng tán đều và thẩm thấu vào da mà không bị cảm giác khó chịu.
Em kem chống nắng này dù chỉ số SPF 35+ không quá cao nhưng phổ rộng, vẫn bảo vệ làn da khá hiệu quả. Phù hợp với những mẹ bầu không tiếp xúc nhiều với ánh nắng trực tiếp.
Ngoài ra, sản phẩm có chứa các thành phần kẽm oxit, tinh chất trà xanh, hoa hồng, nha đam, collagen cá biển, vitamin E… hỗ trợ dưỡng ẩm, chống lão hóa và làm lành vết thương do mụn gây ra trên da.
Thêm một điểm cộng cho Anessa Essence UV Sunscreen Mild Milk là không chứa Paraben, dầu khoáng, hương liệu, chất tạo màu và cồn nên sẽ an toàn tuyệt đối với các bà bầu.
Tuy nhiên giá thành của em này hơi cao một chút, nếu mẹ bầu đang muốn tìm sản phẩm tiết kiệm hơn thì nên lưu ý nhé.
Điểm: 10/10 Phù hợp với mọi làn da, kể cả da nhạy cảm như bà bầu.

*2. Kem chống nắng cho bà bầu La Roche-Posay Anthelios XL Dry Touch Gel-Cream*





Kem chống nắng cho bà bầu La Roche-Posay Anthelios XL Dry Touch Gel-Cream có giá khoảng 450.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho bà bầu La Roche-Posay Anthelios XL Dry Touch Gel-Cream*
La Roche-Posay Anthelios XL Dry Touch Gel-Cream được thiết kế dạng tuýp nhựa với 2 màu cam trắng, mình thấy khá nhỏ gọn và dễ dàng sử dụng. Kết cấu của em này là dạng gel nên thẩm thấu vào da mình rất nhanh mà không tạo nên cảm giác nhờn rít.
Mình mua em này khi da đang khá nhạy cảm, thành phần nước khoáng La Roche-Posay có trong sản phẩm đã hỗ trợ rất nhiều trong việc làm dịu da và không hề gây kích ứng trên da mình.
Khả năng kiềm dầu và chống thấm nước khá tốt, da mình là da hỗn hợp thiên dầu, nhưng khi sử dụng em này và hoạt động ngoài trời cả buổi mà vẫn không bị đổ dầu nhiều.
Theo cảm nhận của mình thì khả năng chống nắng của em này ổn, nhờ màng lọc Mexoplex, thành phần Octocrylene, Titanium Dioxide dạng hạt Nano tạo nên lớp màng bảo vệ làn da của mình.
Tuy nhiên, em này có dạng gel màu trắng đục và rất nhanh khô trên da nên khi sử dụng bạn hãy cố gắng tán nhanh trước khi gel khô nhé.
Điểm: 10/10 Sản phẩm không chứa hương liệu và cồn nên sẽ phù hợp với hầu hết các loại da, đặc biệt các mẹ bầu có thể sử dụng mà không cần lo ngại.

*3. Kem chống nắng cho bà bầu Cell Fusion C Laser Sunscreen 100 SPF50+*





Kem chống nắng cho bà bầu Cell Fusion C Laser Sunscreen 100 SPF50+ 35ml có giá khoảng 430.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho bà bầu Cell Fusion C Laser Sunscreen 100 SPF50+*
Cell Fusion C Laser Sunscreen 100 SPF50+ có xuất xứ từ xứ sở kim chi – Hàn Quốc sẽ là lựa chọn tốt cho các mẹ trong thời điểm mang thai.
Sản phẩm được thiết kế khá đơn giản với dạng tuýp màu trắng thon dài, cầm khá chắc tay, bạn có thể dễ dàng mang theo khi ra ngoài. Kết cấu của em này dạng kem, khá mịn và dễ tán đều trên da.
Cell Fusion C Laser Sunscreen có chứa các thành phần chống nắng như Ethylhexyl Methoxycinnamate, ZinC Oxide, Titanium Dioxide cùng chỉ số SPF 50+ nên khả năng chống nắng rất tốt.
Ngoài ra còn có các thành phần như Hydrolyzed Collagen, Ubiquinone, Vitamin E… hỗ trợ giúp da luôn khỏe mạnh, bảo vệ làn da, làm dịu da khỏi các kích ứng.
Đây là dòng kem chống nắng dành cho những làn da nhạy cảm nhất, rất an toàn và không gây kích ứng nên các mẹ bầu có thể tham khảo nhé.
Tuy nhiên, sản phẩm vẫn có chứa thành phần Silicone nên mẹ bầu nào dị ứng với thành phần này thì nên cân nhắc kỹ trước khi sử dụng nhé.
Điểm: 9/10 Cell Fusion C Laser Sunscreen sẽ phù hợp với những bạn có làn da thường, da hỗn hợp và nhạy cảm.

*4. Kem chống nắng cho bà bầu innisfree Intensive Triple Care Sunscreen SPF50+ Pa++++*





Kem chống nắng cho bà bầu innisfree Intensive Triple Care Sunscreen SPF50+ Pa++++ 50ml có giá khoảng 360.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho bà bầu innisfree Intensive Triple Care Sunscreen SPF50+ Pa++++*
Em này được thiết kế khá nổi bật với dạng tuýp nhựa màu vàng nắp trắng, rất nhỏ gọn. Chất kem mịn, khá đặc, hơi khó tán nhưng thoa lên da vẫn thấm rất nhanh mà không gây cảm giác khó chịu.
Trong bảng thành phần của sản phẩm có chứa các hoạt chất chống nắng ZinC Oxide và Titanium Dioxide giúp bảo vệ da khỏi tác hại của ánh nắng và tia UV. Điểm cộng cho 2 thành phần này là rất an toàn và lành tính nên các mẹ bầu cũng có thể sử dụng.
Ngoài ra, innisfree Intensive Triple Care Sunscreen còn hỗ trợ chống oxy hóa, làm dịu da và kiềm dầu khá tốt. Tuy nhiên, mình vẫn thấy em này có chứa silicone nên nếu bạn kích ứng với thành phần này thì nên lưu ý nhé.
Tuy nhiên, sản phẩm có mùi khá khó chịu, nếu không tẩy trang kỹ còn có thể gây bít tắc lỗ chân lông.
Điểm: 9/10 Phù hợp với những bà bầu có làn da dầu và hỗn hợp thiên dầu.

*5. Kem chống nắng cho bà bầu Ultra Light Daily UV Defense SPF 50 PA++++ Anti-pollution Kiehls*





Kem chống nắng cho bà bầu Ultra Light Daily UV Defense SPF 50 PA++++ Anti-pollution Kiehl's 60ml có giá khoảng 810.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho bà bầu Ultra Light Daily UV Defense SPF 50 PA++++ Anti-pollution Kiehls*
Ultra Light Daily UV Defense Anti-pollution Kiehl’s được thiết kế tinh tế và gọn nhẹ với dạng tuýp nhựa màu trắng. Kết cấu dạng kem, mình thấy dễ tán trên da và không bị vón cục hay để lại vệt trắng.
Đây là dòng kem chống nắng vật lý lai hóa học với các thành phần Ethylhexyl Methoxycinnamate, Drometrizole Trisiloxane, Titanium Dioxide… cùng với chỉ số SPF 50/PA++++. Mình thấy khả năng chống nắng của em này khá tốt.
Ngoài ra, sản phẩm còn có các thành phần cung cấp độ ẩm cho da chiết xuất tự nhiên như Vitamin E, Yeast Extract, Rosa Gallica Flower Extract…
Một ưu điểm nữa các mẹ bầu không thể bỏ qua là Ultra Light Daily UV Defense Anti-pollution Kiehl’s gần như không có mùi nên khi sử dụng các bạn sẽ thấy rất an tâm và dễ chịu.
Tuy nhiên, mình thấy em này kiềm dầu không thực sự tốt. Khi sử dụng sản phẩm thì chỉ khoảng 1 đến 2 tiếng sau da đã đổ dầu trở lại.
Điểm: 9/10 Ultra Light Daily UV Defense Anti-pollution Kiehl’s sẽ phù hợp với những bạn có làn da thường và da khô hơn là da dầu.

*6. Kem chống nắng cho bà bầu Neutrogena Pure & Free Baby Sunscreen Broad Spectrum SPF 50*





Kem chống nắng cho bà bầu Neutrogena Pure & Free Baby Sunscreen Broad Spectrum SPF 50 88ml có giá khoảng 250.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho bà bầu Neutrogena Pure & Free Baby Sunscreen Broad Spectrum SPF 50*
Neutrogena Pure & Free Baby Sunscreen Broad Spectrum SPF 50 là dòng kem chống nắng của thương hiệu mỹ phẩm Neutrogena nổi tiếng tại Mỹ mà các mẹ bầu có thể tham khảo.
So với các sản phẩm khác của nhà Neutrogena thì em này có thiết kế khá đáng yêu, dạng tuýp màu hồng nhạt, nhỏ gọn nên dễ dàng mang theo. Kết cấu kem dạng lotion hơi sệt, khi apply lên da thì thấm nhanh và không bị nhờn rít.
Khi xem bảng thành phần của Pure & Free Baby Sunscreen Broad Spectrum mình thấy có các chất chống nắng như ZinC Oxide, Titanium Dioxide tạo lớp màng vật lý ngăn ngừa tác hại của môi trường bên ngoài lên da.
Ngoài ra các thành phần Vitamin E, Vitamin C và Glycerin hỗ trợ cấp ẩm và cân bằng độ pH cho da.
Mình thấy em này còn có khả năng chống nước khá tốt, lên tới 80 phút đồng hồ nên sẽ phù hợp cho những ngày vận động ngoài trời hay đi biển.
Tuy nhiên, đừng quên tẩy sạch da trước khi đi ngủ để tránh tình trạng bít tắc lỗ chân lông nhé.
Điểm: 10/10 Sản phẩm không chứa hương liệu, không cồn và paraben nên hoàn toàn lành tính với làn da nhạy cảm của các bà bầu và kể cả trẻ nhỏ.

*7. Kem chống nắng cho bà bầu CLARINS UV Plus Anti-Pollution Day Screen Multi Protection SPF 50*





Kem chống nắng cho bà bầu CLARINS UV Plus Anti-Pollution Day Screen Multi Protection SPF 50 Translucent của Pháp 30ml có giá khoảng 710.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho bà bầu CLARINS UV Plus Anti-Pollution Day Screen Multi Protection SPF 50*
CLARINS UV Plus Anti-Pollution Day Screen Multi Protection SPF 50 Translucent là dòng kem chống nắng thuộc thương hiệu Clarins “đình đám” tại Pháp với hiệu quả không cần bàn cãi.
Em này được thiết kế khá đơn giản với dạng lọ nhựa màu trắng, tiện lợi khi lấy sản phẩm. Kết cấu của em này dạng kem màu trắng, khá mỏng nhẹ và dễ tán lên da, không làm da trắng quá.
Khả năng chống nắng của em này thì không có gì khiến mình lo lắng, ngoài chỉ số SPF cao còn có các thành phần chống nắng Titanium Dioxide, Ethylhexyl methoxycinnamate, Tinosorb M giúp bảo vệ da hiệu quả.
Một điểm khiến mình hài lòng ở em này nữa đó là khả năng kiềm dầu tốt. Mình hoạt động ngoài trời 4 5 tiếng nhưng da vẫn không bị nhiều dầu. Đồng thời da còn được dưỡng ẩm hiệu quả với các thành phần Hyaluronic Acid, chiết xuất dưa vàng, Blackcurrant…
Hầu hết các sản phẩm của Pháp, bao gồm CLARINS UV Plus Anti-Pollution Day Screen Multi Protection rất lành tính nên các mẹ bầu có thể yên tâm sử dụng.
Tuy nhiên, trong sản phẩm có chứa cồn nên các mẹ vẫn nên lưu ý khi lựa chọn sử dụng sản phẩm nhé.
Điểm: 9/10 Sản phẩm sẽ phù hợp với làn da dầu và da nhạy cảm.

*8. Kem chống nắng cho bà bầu Klairs Soft Airy UV Essence SPF50/PA++++*





Kem chống nắng cho bà bầu Klairs Soft Airy UV Essence SPF50/PA++++ 80ml có giá khoảng 500.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho bà bầu Klairs Soft Airy UV Essence SPF50/PA++++*
Mình thấy Klairs Soft Airy UV Essence SPF50/PA++++ được thiết kế khá sang trọng với tuýp nhựa màu trắng và nắp màu bạc, lại nhỏ gọn và tiện lợi. Kết cấu của em này dạng gel nền nước khá là mỏng nhẹ nên dễ apply lên da.
Hiệu quả chống nắng của sản phẩm khiến mình an tâm nhờ các thành phần Diethylamino Hydroxybenzoyl Hexyl Benzoate, Ethylhexyl Triazone giúp bảo vệ da khỏi ánh nắng mặt trời và tia cực tím.
Khả năng kiềm dầu cũng được mình đánh giá cao do có chứa Silica. Dù sử dụng khá thường xuyên nhưng da vẫn giữ được độ ẩm nhất định mà không bị khô căng, mình nghĩ đây là “công lao” của các thành phần như Glycerin, Butylene Glycol, Panthenol…
Em này khá lành tính, giúp làm dịu và hạn chế các kích ứng trên da, có thể dùng cho cả da nhạy cảm nên các bà bầu có thể tham khảo nhé.
Tuy nhiên, khi apply em này trên da sẽ tạo nên độ bóng nhẹ nên bạn nào không thích da bóng thì nên cân nhắc.
Điểm: 9/10 Theo cá nhân mình Klairs Soft Airy UV Essence SPF50/PA++++ sẽ là lựa chọn tốt với những bạn có làn da nhạy cảm, da hỗn hợp và da dầu.

*9. Kem chống nắng cho bà bầu Facial SPF 30+ UVA UVB Broad-Spectrum 60g Mad Hippie*





Kem chống nắng cho bà bầu Facial SPF 30+ UVA/UVB Broad-Spectrum 60g Mad Hippie có giá khoảng 375.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho bà bầu Facial SPF 30+ UVA UVB Broad-Spectrum 60g Mad Hippie*
Đầu tiên phải kể tới thiết kế siêu ấn tượng và cute của em này. Bao bì có dạng tuýp nhựa mềm, được in thông tin sản phẩm và họa tiết độc đáo. Kết cấu đặc dần khi đổ ra, có màu trắng đục và khá nhanh khô.
Đây là dòng sản phẩm mà các mẹ bầu có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm khi sử dụng nhờ bảng thành phần 5 không: Không chất bảo quản, không Nanoparticles, không PADAM không chứa thành phần từ dầu mỏ, không chứa thành phần chống nắng hóa học.
Em này hỗ trợ chống nắng khá ổn nhờ hoạt tính ZinC Oxide và chỉ số SPF 30+. Đồng thời dưỡng ẩm cho da với các thành phần có chiết xuất thiên nhiên lành tính như Red Raspberry Seed Oil, Avocado Oil, Carrot Seed Oil, Vitamin C, E….
Nhược điểm của em này là chất kem hơi đặc nên sẽ khó tán. Ngoài ra chỉ số SPF khá thấp nên vào những ngày tiếp xúc với ánh nắng nhiều thì các mẹ nên che chắn, bảo vệ da cẩn thận hơn nhé.
Điểm: 9/10 Sản phẩm rất lành tính nên sẽ phù hợp với mọi loại da.

*10. Kem chống nắng cho bà bầu Blue Lizard Australian Sunscreen Sensitive Mineral SPF 30+*





Kem chống nắng cho bà bầu Blue Lizard Australian Sunscreen Sensitive Mineral SPF 30+ 147ml có giá khoảng 399.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho bà bầu Blue Lizard Australian Sunscreen Sensitive Mineral SPF 30+*
Sensitive Mineral Sunscreen SPF 30+ “ứng cử viên sáng giá” cho các mẹ bầu trong mùa hè này là em kem chống nắng “thằn lằn xanh” nổi tiếng tại Mỹ – Blue Lizard SPF 30+.
Về thiết kế bao bì của sản phẩm khá đáng đẹp với dạng chai nhựa bo tròn, dung tích lên tới 142ml. Chất kem không quá dày và dễ dàng tán đều trên da mà không gây khó chịu.
Đây là dòng kem chống nắng thuần vật lý với các thành phần quen thuộc như ZinC Oxide và Titanium Dioxide giúp bảo vệ làn da bà bầu một cách hiệu quả trước tác động của tia UV và ánh nắng mặt trời.
Ngoài ra, trong bảng thành phần mình còn thấy có chứa Polyhydroxystearic Acid và Vitamin E. Đây là những thành phần đóng vai trò giúp chống oxy hóa và cung cấp dưỡng chất cho da rất tốt.
Đặc biệt, Sensitive Mineral không chứa các chất gây hại cho da như parabens, cồn, hương liệu… nên rất an toàn với những bạn có làn da nhạy cảm.
Tuy nhiên, điểm trừ duy nhất mình thấy ở em này là khả năng chống thấm nước không cao nên sẽ hơi bất tiện trong những ngày tham gia hoạt động ngoài trời hoặc tắm biển.
Điểm: 9/10 Sản phẩm dùng tốt cho da khô nhạy cảm như bà bầu.

*Xem thêm:* Top 10 kem chống nắng tốt nhất bạn không thể bỏ qua
*Nên chọn mua kem chống nắng cho bà bầu loại nào tốt nhất?*
Cá nhân mình cảm nhận *kem chống nắng Anessa Essence UV Sunscreen Mild Milk* sẽ là sự lựa chọn phù hợp tốt nhất cho các bà bầu để có thể bảo vệ làn da một cách an toàn và hiệu quả.





Kem chống nắng cho bà bầu Anessa Essence UV Sunscreen Mild Milk 60ml có giá khoảng 685.000 đồng


Điểm đầu tiên khiến Khoedepez.com lựa chọn em này là bảng thành phần 5 không: Không chứa Paraben, không dầu khoáng, không hương liệu, không chất tạo màu và không cồn nên vô cùng lành tính.
Chỉ số chống nắng SPF 35+ với phổ rộng, không quá cao cũng không thấp, phù hợp để bảo vệ làn da của các mẹ bầu. 
Ngoài ra, sản phẩm còn chứa các thành phần dưỡng ẩm, chống lão hóa và phục hồi làn da nhạy cảm trong thời điểm mang thai của các mẹ.
Nguồn bài viết: Top 10 kem chống nắng cho bà bầu an toàn nhất hiện nay - Khoedepez


----------



## Đinh Thùy (9/12/21)

Có nhiều loại kem chống nắng dành cho bà bầu quá


----------

